# Similar emotional passages like in Brahms Symphony 1 op 68



## hesoner (Apr 22, 2021)

Could someone tell me which composer, orchestral, symphony or other (no vocal) has similar passages to:
1.Brahms Symphony 1 op 68




 (from 35:08 to 36:47)
and




 (from 38:47 to 40:30)
and




 (from 45:00 to 46:40)

and
2.Rachmaninoff: Symphony no.2 op.27 
6:43


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Those are pretty tuneful passages to me. I think Tchaikovsky's last 3 symphonies have stuff like that. Also Schumann's Symphony No. 4, and Mendelsohn's Symphonies 3 and 4.


----------



## MatthewWeflen (Jan 24, 2019)

Phil loves classical said:


> Those are pretty tuneful passages to me. I think Tchaikovsky's last 3 symphonies have stuff like that. Also Schumann's Symphony No. 4, and Mendelsohn's Symphonies 3 and 4.


Phil nailed it. Don't ignore Tchaikovsky's first 3, though. They're quite good and very melodic. The rest of Schumann's and Mendelssohn's, too.


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

No.3 I'll have to leave to you, I'm afraid, but I'm very fond of nos.1 and 2 as well. In fact I think I get more these days from listening to them than I do from listening to the later ones - maybe they're just too familiar now.


----------



## hesoner (Apr 22, 2021)

Animal the Drummer said:


> No.3 I'll have to leave to you, I'm afraid, but I'm very fond of nos.1 and 2 as well. In fact I think I get more these days from listening to them than I do from listening to the later ones - maybe they're just too familiar now.


You are talking about Tchaikovsky ?


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

Yes. I realise that probably puts me in a small minority but each of us has to speak as we find.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

hesoner said:


> Could someone tell me which composer, orchestral, symphony or other (no vocal) has similar passages to:
> 1.Brahms Symphony 1 op 68
> 
> 
> ...


Since you began with Brahms and Rachmaninoff, consider that each of these composers is well represented with "similar sounding" works: Brahms has three more symphonies well worth exploring, and then there is his Violin Concerto and (especially) Piano Concerto No. 2 (though No. 1 shouldn't be ignored, by any means); Rachmaninoff's First Symphony is not far from his Second (though the Second is the masterpiece), and there is a Third to consider, a worthy piece, as well as a quartet of Piano Concertos (Nos. 2 and 3 being especially "emotional" laden, and also the Paganini Variations.

So, you needn't go much farther for a good start to exploring more music with similar emotional punch and content.

After that, the entire Romantic era opens up, from Schumann and Mendelssohn on up to Bruckner and even Sibelius. In fact, I will recommend you might turn next to the Second Symphony of Sibelius and/or his Violin Concerto.

You're on your way! Enjoy.


----------

